# New comprehensive socionics test with in depth analysis



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

DavidH said:


> @BranchMonkey. The Ego of IEI is the contact social of SEI and vice versa. It's plausible you have mistaken your contact functions for your Ego.


I shared the scores from highest three this time compared to highest three from last time. All the results gave were my scores: 

I don't think that I have mistaken ego vs contact functions as I made a point, and have been making a point, of answering the questions not as I answered them the first time I took the test in 1981 in the Career Planning Placement office of a junior college, wanting to get a successful career going, meeting that potential teachers always said I failed to meet--and mistyping as an ESTP of all types (if you only knew how absurd that was), and off I went on many false marketing tracks.

I answered them earlier as I really am inside--nothing impressive, nothing I thought would lead to success of any kind, other than (possible) typing.

I have good reason to know why I keep circling around particular types and no others, but this isn't the place for an eastern vs western way of looking at "Mind" and where emotions, sensations, and a whole lot else comes into play.

I accept I will never test consistently, and that it doesn't matter in my day-to-day life nor for so-called long-range plans of which I make literally none.

This much I've learned to start accepting in 56 years of living, though I recognized the truth--and fought it--for far longer: 

I cannot predict what will happen one minute from now, so forget anything akin to a Five-Year-Plan.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

BranchMonkey said:


> I shared the scores from highest three this time compared to highest three from last time. All the results gave were my scores: I read nothing about ego vs contact functions for this beta test, and other Socionics tests that gave me INFp never mentioned them, nor did the theorists quoted after the description, so I don't think I mistook terms for one another as I never read about them regarding Socionics. I just reported the results.


I did not mean with this test. I meant in general with your listed socionics type of IEI. The test this time gave you SEI. You may be mistaking your contact SEI functions for the IEI Ego functions and vice versa.


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

@DavidH

How would I make that mistake by looking at and reporting the chart results?

The only different of significance was my getting a higher score for intuition yet scoring ISFp, and so many of the scores as has been true in the past for, say, Ne vs Ni, were close. 

Otherwise, the first three types are the same but in different order this time.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

I am not suggesting that you read the test results nor the test wrong. The tests show you have a high chance of being SEI.

I am suggesting that when you began reading on Socionics information in general, and compared it with how you are, and decided your type. That you compared the Socionics information elements to your Contact Functions. To how you connect with others in society. That you decided you connect with the world on NiFe. This you mistakenly viewed as your Ego functions and considered yourself IEI. Instead of the more appropriate SEI.

SEI has information enter through positive interactions (Si) connecting (Contact) to others with Ni and Fe. It is a balancing type.

IEI is not a balancing type nor a positive type. It is a destabilizing and destructive type utilizing emotions to gain power.


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

@DavidH

I didn't put that much work into it. 

Since taking one time in 1981, I've typed consistently from 2009 until a year and a half ago as INTJ, so no, I didn't do anything remotely as you described--zero interest. 

I'm not 21; I'm 56, so I just took the test and got INTp; then took this beta and got INFj which isn't surprising according to what I read here for how many INTPs mistype as INFJ and the other way around. 

I didn't, and don't care, as the types are not very different, and I know I'm not as ISFP from reading numerous books on MBTI and enneagram, plus some function books too. (And the obvious: I know myself well enough to know which types are definitely not me.) 

And I need my energy too much to explain it when it's not that interesting--the "why not."

The beta test needs work, that much is clear--and all I wanted to do was verify that by taking it again; I tried right away a few weeks ago but got an error; today I could take it and got those results.

Now I'm done.

Thanks, though, for explaining what you thought I did, although I don't understand why you assumed such a case instead of just asking me. It would have been more straight-forward; fewer back-n-forths needed, that's probable.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

This is not MBTI nor Enneagram nor are the information elements equal to MBTI nor Jungian functions.


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

I don't know what this is, but I took the test. The way some of the questions were worded was strange, so I zoned out quite a bit.

Anyway, I received ILI, followed very closely by LSI and then LII.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

I always score ILE for this test, but I'm pretty sure I'm an LII. ILE was followed by ILI and LII.


----------



## Engelsstaub (Apr 8, 2016)

Scored clearly ILI with a tiny possibility of being LIE,ILE or LII or something.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

I got SLI, a type I've never considered.


----------



## Nephandus (May 16, 2017)

ILI though extroverted was strangely higher than introverted. There were a LOT of 3s. It claims I'm less intuitive but much more logical than normal for ILI and a lot more central. I got strategic instead of tactical, which I thought was a nah duh since Keirsey/MBTI. Also, got ascending, static, elitarist, and questim though those were supposedly tiny either way.


----------



## Praimfaya (May 25, 2017)

I got EIE on this one.


----------



## Farfadou57 (Feb 10, 2017)

I got EII.....


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

My result was EIE. No surprises there...


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

I got EIE but the I/E score is extremely close and since I usually get introvert; I'm going to assume I'm correctly typed.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

Nice test, very in depth, kinda prefer this to the official socionics test 

Got IEI, least likely to be LSE which makes total sense, Te is completely foreign to me


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Those were weird questions. I got LII (basically tied with ILI)... I was a little shocked with the extreme preference for intuition (I figured I was intuitive but still). Lowest was ESE


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

@Turi
What type does this test suggest for you? It gives a pretty detailed analysis.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Wisteria said:


> My results were very legitimate, EII first followed by ESI, and Se leading types as the least. Also introversion scored very high compared to the rest. the test seems to score more accurately for ethical types, which must mean the questions haven't defined Te and Ti differences correctly.


:laughing: so embarassing

I wonder if I would score as SEI and IEI if I took the test now.


----------



## TemP14y3R (Feb 15, 2019)

SLE as expected
Top 3: lower-than-average SLE, higher-than-average SLI and much-higher-than-average LSI

That explains my strong Ti and sp/sx instinct.


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

Well it threw up my normal mistype ENFP(IEE @ 1.3) over ENTP (ILE @ 0.9), unsurprising since I’m an ENTP empath and 2w1 thus logic vs ethics is problematic. Obviously it picked my Ne (and gave me a high Ni since some sensor must think Ni=ESP) However it failed to pick up a dominate Judgement function other than a Strong -ve Te. Wierdest though was it though I was a massive introvert, which is hilarious, and thus it threw in all Introverted intuitives at about a 1.0 score. I can’t even remember any people association questions, so I have no idea how it messed that up.


----------



## SkyeC (Mar 13, 2016)

I found it interesting that I scored EII (INFJ) where I actually am a "solid" EIE (ENFJ) and have been in all the different tests I've done throughout the years. I agree about weird wording in several questions where others were inclined to strong opinion vs ability rather than action. I'm a newbie so I cannot really say where the test went wrong, only that It really does not capture "me".


----------

